
Risk the kitsch: The life of a concert pianist - tintinnabula
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/risk-the-kitsch/
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
> _You see, it all goes back to when I was in Paris. General Stroganoff wrote
> it out for me himself”._

Pedantic note: the Stroganovs were merchants, and the last male heir in the
noble line died in 1923. So the timelines here don't quite line up.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroganov_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroganov_family)

------
cjbenedikt
Interesting description about the life of a pianist - actually any soloist, be
it violin, cello, flute - you name it. Talented or not you have to spend 8
hours a day practising - every day. Which for a student makes it impossible to
self fund your education if you have to attend other courses during college as
well. Don't even consider a social life.

~~~
autotune
Yeah, one of the joys of learning guitar seriously outside of the day job as a
techie is I have a legitimate and valid excuse for not having much of a social
circle outside of work at the moment. Takes a ton of work and effort but the
end result is hopefully being the life of the concert/open mic night when
finally good enough to perform live. I also volunteer at a dog shelter
consistently since I need socialization as much as the dogs, heh.

